# St Barts Forums > St Barts Island Main Forum >  >  SXM still rebuilding?

## Doctin

Has anything improved in a year at SXM? We went to SBH a few months after the hurricane and were shuffled through the underside of the baggage mover area to get to next flight. Then they got the make shift 1 big area area open the last few years. Is the upstairs open at after all these years? 

ugh just read trip report saying its still a nightmare.

----------


## steelpe

We went through in 2019 and again 2 days ago.  Not much has changed since 2019.  I asked the woman escorting me through the airport when they expected it to be completed and she said is was supposed to be in December, but she said that's not going to happen.

If you are taking SBC, the connection on the way down is a breeze.  On the way back we were left to find our way through, so we hired Premium IV which made things a breeze.

----------


## davesmom

Went through SXM in February with the help of Premium IV..a blessing for sure. The outbound waiting area was not nice up the stairs by the so-called food area or down below where you go to board the planes. There used to be a Priority Pass club upstairs in the good old days but I have not seen a reappearance of any sort..there are just a bunch of seats attached together to sit on. Going through in 4 days..will report back if I see any upgrades from February.

----------


## Doctin

Thanks - Yeah, we have heard "December" the last few years going through there.

----------


## marybeth

This year we flew from Lespérance. Our cab driver (born on the French side, now living on the Dutch) said they would be moving the waiting area back outside under tents in the coming months so as to complete the inside. If so, it will get worse before better

BTW, except the draconian security at SFG (our group of 4, the only Americans, were all randomly selected for additional screening) this was a pleasant transfer. Instead of long lines we enjoyed a nice drive. The Grand Case airport is small, clean and quiet.

----------


## JEK

The seldom seen SFG review! Merci MB!

----------


## marybeth

It was honestly great. We booked too late to get anything out of SXM and I was a little panicked about the transfer. We ended up missing everything about SXM that everyone hates. Grabbed our luggage and got a nice van right out the door. I’m sure there could be issues with the drive but we had none. Decent snack bar with beer and clean restrooms. What more could you want?

----------


## bobrosen

Hi.  A related question:  we’re currently on the island and unfortunately have to go back home in a couple of days.  The question is, does whether or not we check a bag on the way home affect the PIA / hassle factor in SXM?  That is, do we need to end up at the ticket counters, go thru security, immigration,etc, etc whether or not we check a bag?

we have some Ligne St. Barth unguents and potions and lotions.  We can ship them UPS if needed, but if it doesn’t add to the hassle factor, it’d be easier and cheaper to just check a bag.

thanks.

bob

----------


## davesmom

> Hi.  A related question:  we’re currently on the island and unfortunately have to go back home in a couple of days.  The question is, does whether or not we check a bag on the way home affect the PIA / hassle factor in SXM?  That is, do we need to end up at the ticket counters, go thru security, immigration,etc, etc whether or not we check a bag?
> 
> we have some Ligne St. Barth unguents and potions and lotions.  We can ship them UPS if needed, but if it doesn’t add to the hassle factor, it’d be easier and cheaper to just check a bag.
> 
> thanks.
> 
> bob



I am also a devotée of Ligne St Barth products and you for sure can't put them in your carry on except for maybe the sample sizes.  (Don't try putting any more rhum vanille in your carry on either, DD..)  Being a person who checks multiple bags, I would check them because I have had instances where when having LSB products sent from SBH or their warehouse, I assure you they can be held up in Customs due to the rules of the FDA and sometimes you must pay taxes/fees on that.  Also, get yourself some ziplocks (I travel with a ton of them) and make sure you tighten the caps, wrap them if you like in a little bubble paper and double ziplock them so if something spills, it will spill into the outer zip lock and your clothes won't be a mess.  A little extra work for so much future pleasure, for sure, but I have had a few leaky bottles in my time.  Hope you enjoy your products and have a safe trip home.  Just incidentally, now that we have parity of the Euro and Dollar, more or less, you might find it convenient to go to beautyhabit.com and they will send it from California to you.  It barely costs more to get it from them at this time, but you can't get everything; just what they can get and you probably know that if you want their sunscreen, you have to get it in SBH or elsewhere because they are not allowed to send sunscreen to the US.  (Merci encore, FDA)

----------


## Eve

We went through today, checked in online, had no checked bags, was already on SXM, and we still had to do all of those things.

----------


## LongIslander

> I am also a devotée of Ligne St Barth products and you for sure can't put them in your carry on except for maybe the sample sizes.  (Don't try putting any more rhum vanille in your carry on either, DD..)  Being a person who checks multiple bags, I would check them because I have had instances where when having LSB products sent from SBH or their warehouse, I assure you they can be held up in Customs due to the rules of the FDA and sometimes you must pay taxes/fees on that.  Also, get yourself some ziplocks (I travel with a ton of them) and make sure you tighten the caps, wrap them if you like in a little bubble paper and double ziplock them so if something spills, it will spill into the outer zip lock and your clothes won't be a mess.  A little extra work for so much future pleasure, for sure, but I have had a few leaky bottles in my time.  Hope you enjoy your products and have a safe trip home.  Just incidentally, now that we have parity of the Euro and Dollar, more or less, you might find it convenient to go to beautyhabit.com and they will send it from California to you.  It barely costs more to get it from them at this time, but you can't get everything; just what they can get and you probably know that if you want their sunscreen, you have to get it in SBH or elsewhere because they are not allowed to send sunscreen to the US.  (Merci encore, FDA)



Have also found a few layers of saran wrap will keep a bottle of rum from Grain de Sel in good shape! (within a zip loc of course)

----------


## davesmom

Petit update on LSB products: no sunscreen available right now, as they are reformulating so it can be sold in the US!  Roucou spf 6 is available, however. They have grown exponentially and they are now manufacturing in France. Carina, who works in the factory shop was one of the people who used to do the mixing, so she was bien renseignée. Expanding is good for all but they seem to be keeping it real.

----------


## bobrosen

Hi, All:  We've made it home, Ligne St. Barth products intact, so I thought I'd post a thing or two in case it helps anyone else.

We researched a few options.  One was to have UPS ship stuff home.  They can do it for oils, but no perfumes or other flammable liquids.  It's not cheap ($100 +/-) but it's easy, and they'll do the packing.  In the end, we opted to roll the dice and check a bag in SXM with the LSB oils in it (and, since we were checking a bag anyway, a bottle or two of rum vanille!).

Mostly, we were pleasantly surprised.  We had to take the right-hand ramp and go thru security, then immigration, then some other line, but each of them was less than 5 minutes and was easy.  At that point, we were exited into the non-secure world so we could go to the AA counter.  To my astonishment, there was exactly one person in line in front of us, and we'd checked the bags and were done in literally a minute or two.  For reference, there have been times in years past when I've stood in an AA line for as much as two hours.

Then EMigration, another security check, and we were on our way to the gate.  The whole process took maybe 20-25 minutes.

Having said that, my family all agreed that SJU / Tradewind may be a better option next time!  See ya.

Bob

----------


## Mrsm6-7-08

> Hi, All:  We've made it home, Ligne St. Barth products intact, so I thought I'd post a thing or two in case it helps anyone else.
> 
> We researched a few options.  One was to have UPS ship stuff home.  They can do it for oils, but no perfumes or other flammable liquids.  It's not cheap ($100 +/-) but it's easy, and they'll do the packing.  In the end, we opted to roll the dice and check a bag in SXM with the LSB oils in it (and, since we were checking a bag anyway, a bottle or two of rum vanille!).
> 
> Mostly, we were pleasantly surprised.  We had to take the right-hand ramp and go thru security, then immigration, then some other line, but each of them was less than 5 minutes and was easy.  At that point, we were exited into the non-secure world so we could go to the AA counter.  To my astonishment, there was exactly one person in line in front of us, and we'd checked the bags and were done in literally a minute or two.  For reference, there have been times in years past when I've stood in an AA line for as much as two hours.
> 
> Then EMigration, another security check, and we were on our way to the gate.  The whole process took maybe 20-25 minutes.
> 
> Having said that, my family all agreed that SJU / Tradewind may be a better option next time!  See ya.
> ...



Tradewind SJU is the better option. We just booked a last minute trip feb 1st to the island and all the tradewind flights are sold out 
So we hiring premium IV because we have an hour from landing in SXM to getting on winair. I swore I would never transit through SXM again and now Im forced to

----------


## davesmom

We are also forced to take Winair since using Tradewind would necessitate that we would have to spend the night in SJU, so your option to take Premium IV’s help is perfect. You will be happy you did!

----------


## Eve

Spending the night in PR is never a bad idea. We stayed at the Vanderbilt Condado and found a fantastic tapas place run by a lovely woman from Madrid.  Then we took the 6:30 am tradewinds over which was basically half price.  Had to wait for the car rental to open, then on our way at 8:05. It was pretty perfect

----------


## davesmom

> Spending the night in PR is never a bad idea. We stayed at the Vanderbilt Condado and found a fantastic tapas place run by a lovely woman from Madrid.  Then we took the 6:30 am tradewinds over which was basically half price.  Had to wait for the car rental to open, then on our way at 8:05. It was pretty perfect



Merci, Eve!  You had me at tapas :Big Grin: !  We will give it a go when it is time to plan again. I actually think it would be better for curing my nasty jet lag on an overnight flight as well

----------


## Laubern75

We just transited sxm on Sunday and used PremiumIV for the first time. It took less than 10 minutes and our “bon guide” got us on the next WinAir flight. I’d read all the raves re PremiumIV over the years; nonetheless I was amazed. Didn’t mind sxm at all under the circumstances.

----------


## davesmom

> We just transited sxm on Sunday and used PremiumIV for the first time. It took less than 10 minutes and our “bon guide” got us on the next WinAir flight. I’d read all the raves re PremiumIV over the years; nonetheless I was amazed. Didn’t mind sxm at all under the circumstances.



So glad you enjoyed them as much as we did

----------


## pug007

> So glad you enjoyed them as much as we did




So, we're flying next week from California and need to spend the night in SXM. Last year, we flew into SJU and took Tradewind but, this year we decided to go the St Maartin route. As we're planning on flying to SBH in the morning do you think we should stick with WinAir from SXM or take a cab to SFG and go with SBC? We have plenty of time so, that isn't an issue.

----------


## steelpe

> So, we're flying next week from California and need to spend the night in SXM. Last year, we flew into SJU and took Tradewind but, this year we decided to go the St Maartin route. As we're planning on flying to SBH in the morning do you think we should stick with WinAir from SXM or take a cab to SFG and go with SBC? We have plenty of time so, that isn't an issue.



I think the general consensus is the SFG tends to be less crowded therefore more desirable.  Not sure what I would do if I were in your shoes.... I'm guessing I would stick with SXM (what I know) as I imagine you are flying out of SXM early in the morning therefore SXM should be less crowded (if not empty).

I will say when we flew through SXM a few weeks ago heading home (Saturday after Thanksgiving) it was incredibly crowded in the departure hall.

----------


## LongIslander

> So, we're flying next week from California and need to spend the night in SXM. Last year, we flew into SJU and took Tradewind but, this year we decided to go the St Maartin route. As we're planning on flying to SBH in the morning do you think we should stick with WinAir from SXM or take a cab to SFG and go with SBC? We have plenty of time so, that isn't an issue.



I personally find WinAir to be better than St Barth Commuter in terms of reliability, flexibility, and staff friendliness.  I'd stick with SXM.  As much as Grand Case will be less crowded, you will likely hit "rush hour" on St. Martin on your way there which can be arduous.

----------


## davesmom

Winair has the most choices of flights and they will put you on a flight earlier if there is extra room, no problem.  We have always had good luck with Winair.  You can always get help from Premium IV to make a really quick transition with no waiting..their agent will whisk you through and you won't be standing in any lines.  Going to Grand Case, you will still be dragging bags to the cab and paying $$ for your cab, incurring extra time, so for the same $$, I am guessing you could pay Premium IV if you want to go super easy where Premium IV takes care of picking up your bags at your hotel, checking your bags, getting you an earlier Winair flight..you do nothing at all but show up.  We were very pleased with the easy transition. Bon voyage..we know it is long as we come from San Diego..

----------


## Happycamper

Pug007, if we were doing it (and we have several times) we would pick a hotel in Grand Case and have dinner at Oceans 81 or one of the others spots in Grand Case, and then fly from SFG at a convenient time during the day.  No rush to just be locked out from our accommodations on St Barth until 3pm anyway.  Depending on flight time, we would do the walk to Happy Bay which is shorter than the hike to Colombier and with a nicer beach when you get there (nicer defined a more sand and more remote feeling.)

Staying at Le Petit Hotel is delightful, but a tough reservation to get.  Their sister hotel, Esplanade is more likely to have rooms available and is perfectly nice as well--it has a view, but is not on the beach.  Either will give you a lift to the airport in their van when needed if you ask ahead of time.  Of course the Esplanade hotel is a shorter walk to the airport terminal than most big city airport parking garages, but they'll drive you if you ask.

I do agree however, that the SXM airport will probably be empty early in the morning so no harm doing the 'hold your nose' transfer staying local to SXM and flying over first thing.

----------

